# A Graphical Look at NJ Fluke Regulations History



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like the blue line and the light green line are getting near each other as the size limit increases.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm trying to hypothesize why a deceased bag limit combined with an increased size limit hasn't positively impacted the spawning stock size. I don't think the season length matters that much, because other than late April and most of May, the season is now comprised of when the fluke are within recreational anglers timeframe to fish. Does "landings" mean harvested fish? Does "recruiting stock" mean juvenile fish that are less than the minimum size? Provided the answers are yes, 2016 should be a good year for legal sized fish. As the recruiting stock treats upwards, increases in landings trends upwards two years later. The exception being in '06. Thoughts?


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Probably not so good as all fish get dredged up by commercial boats. The shorts and by-catch probably ends up in catfood or ground up for chum.


----------

